# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân sự vận hành máy phay CNC mini

## nhl_25251325

Chào các bạn. Đơn vị mình cần tuyển nhân sự làm việc tại Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội được mô tả dưới đây:
1. Vận hành và lập trình máy phay CNC, gia công các chi tiết trên máy phay CNC (máy phay CNC mini)
2. Thiết kế các bản vẽ kỹ thuật theo yêu cầu của quản lý kỹ thuật. 
Lương tháng từ 5tr đến 8 tr tùy theo năng lực.
Bạn nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ qua số đt 0912866997 (Mr Lĩnh). Sau đó mình sẽ gọi phỏng vấn. Cảm ơn các bạn

----------


## kimdungdung9

Xin hỏi em vừa ra trường chưa có kinh nghiệm bên mình có nhận thực tập không ah ?.

----------

ductrung

----------


## lmkvietnam

yêu cầu kinh nghiệm thế nào bạn!

----------

